# Web Browser Problem



## Solarplight (Mar 10, 2010)

I ran a port upgrade on all my ports and since have had a problem where only certain web pages make my browser shut down.  I mostly use firefox, but when a web page does this I've tried most of them with epiphany as well.  Unfortunately since i decided to start trying to take note of what pages are doing this I have only come across one, http://www.brainyquote.com.  I'll add more as I come across them though.  Does anyone have an idea of what this could be?

I do know for sure that http://www.brainyquote.com worked before the update, I was on there many times in the days before the update.  And in web searches I keep having my browser shutdown following google links, which never happened before.

I am running Freebsd 8.0-RELEASE


----------



## graudeejs (Mar 10, 2010)

try `# kldload sem`
and then browse sites that were broken?
did that help?

if so either add

```
sem_load="YES"
```
to /boot/loader.conf

or to your custum kernel (if you have custom kernel)

```
options 	P1003_1B_SEMAPHORES
```
and recompile kernel


----------



## Solarplight (Mar 10, 2010)

When i `# kldload sem` it says 
	
	



```
can't load sem: file exists
```
.

When i `# kldstat` I don't see anything with sem in it though.


----------



## graudeejs (Mar 10, 2010)

OK, thank it's already compiled in your kernel, and there is different problem causing this.
maybe try running firefox in console, and see what output will it provide


----------



## Solarplight (Mar 10, 2010)

well thanks for the try


----------



## Solarplight (Mar 10, 2010)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> maybe try running firefox from console, and see what output will it provide



when i run `$ firefox3` it boots firefox, but just puts up another prompt, no output whatsoever.


----------



## Solarplight (Mar 10, 2010)

Alright yeah even when firefox crashes i get nothing, but whith epiphany when it crashed it say

```
NP_Initialize
New
SetWindow
SetWindow
NewStream
WriteReady
Write
decoding...
The program 'epiphany' received an X Window System error.
This probably reflects a bug in the program.
The error was 'BadImplementation (server does not implement operation)'.
  (Details: serial 30 error_code 17 request_code 140 minor_code 5)
  (Note to programmers: normally, X errors are reported asynchronously;
   that is, you will receive the error a while after causing it.
   To debug your program, run it with the --sync command line
   option to change this behavior. You can then get a meaningful
   backtrace from your debugger if you break on the gdk_x_error() function.)
```


----------

